# Nagmukha akong tanga.



## MickyS

I didn't post the verbiage in the header because it might be untoward, since there are epithets before and after this phrase.  It seems like pigeon Tagalog, but I am not sure.  I'd be interested in the translation.  Thanks...

tang ina mo muka nga ako tanga nag plzzz sau tapos wala lng pla


----------



## DotterKat

Yes the matter is unsavory but for purposes of language learning, read on:

*tang ina mo muka nga ako tanga nag plzzz  sau tapos wala lng pla =

Pu**** ina mo, nagmukha akong tanga. Nag-please na nga ako sa 'yo, tapos wala lang pala. =

*Motherf*****, you made me look like a fool.  I already said "please", and it all amounted to nothing.


----------



## MickyS

Interesting.  I'm not sure what it all about, but I at least understand the phrase.


----------



## islabucasgrande

Now you know it mick...maybe the one telling you that turned irritated...


----------



## Alakdan

DotterKat's reply hit the mark.  But let me just clarify the translation for 'tang ina.

It is a shortened puta ang ina mo = your mother is a whore / you are a son of a bitch.

Sorry I don't normally write these words in forums, but I did so for the sake of discussion.


----------

